# Emotiva XPA3 vs 3 Outlaw 2200



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay guys, if you were buying a receiver but wanted to power your front three speakers with an outboard, more powerful amplifier, which way would you go? An Emotiva XPA3 or three Outlaw Model 2200? Anyone have experience with both? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I haven't used either of those, but looking at them, they are very similar amps priced about the same. It will boil down to personal preference. Do you want the stacked, monoblock look, or the single amp look. I would expect neither to out preform the other.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Either will do very well driving most any speaker out there. I doubt that much of a difference will show itself in day to day use. I have had them both, still use Emotiva but never listened back to back. 

You cannot go wrong either way.


----------

